# pocket screw table



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a very quick build to go with the new to me $1,000.00 leather massaging recliner (purchased for $25.00!)

No glue, just pocket screws. Took about 1 hour including finishing with rattle can lacquer:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like the perfect place to set the remote and your favorite beverage while relaxing in that recliner. Nice job!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Simple yet stylish, I like it!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks real nice. :thumbsup: I just bought a Kreg jig for pocket screws and I love it. This table gives me some other ideas what I can do with my jig.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting....I've never seen a table construction that didn't include a stretcher (just under the top) to help support the legs. I guess this gives evidence to just how strong a pocket hole joint can be!


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

AndyDuframe said:


> Interesting....I've never seen a table construction that didn't include a stretcher (just under the top) to help support the legs. I guess this gives evidence to just how strong a pocket hole joint can be!


 

Well, I don't think I would try to stand on this table! It's made for light duty......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not bad for some instant gratification. Don't get to comfy.....Need to see some more projects.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I really like the clean lines and I just might try one similar next fall after the shop temperature gets below 100°F. But please allow me more than an hour because sanding will take me at least two. And I don't buy green bananas anymore.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> I really like the clean lines and I just might try one similar next fall after the shop temperature gets below 100°F. But please allow me more than an hour because sanding will take me at least two. And I don't buy green bananas anymore.


 
What's stopping you from doing it now? It was 110F  in my shop today....I have a nice fan to at least cool me off from my perspiration on my cotton shirt.....


----------

